# Using Brown Sugar in Beans



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Cooking a pot of Pinto Beans now. I have all my ingredients in the pot but the above. I was thumping thru some recipes and one called for brown sugar but did not note how much. Is this a season to taste thing? If you use B sugar let me know and how much. I'm cooking 1# of beans


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I have started using brown sugar in a lot of recipes even in my chili recipe. Its great in beans, but I would start with just a little and then season to taste.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What is "a little" to start with?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd start with two tablespoons to start and go from there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A little sugar goes a long way in beans and chili. You will have "baked beans" before you know it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

brown sugar or molasass for baked beans..
usually white or navy beans...
pintos, never.. charro.. thin with pork broth or barracho (w/beer)
only onions, garlic,, chiles, some add tomato...
I like to put chopped salt pork in pinto beans and cook in a clay pot


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, for what it's worth....I added 2 tablespoons. To each his own. Will see if it hinders or helps via family feedback!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> I have started using brown sugar in a lot of recipes even in my chili recipe. Its great in beans, but I would start with just a little and then season to taste.


So how did the beans turn out?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Never tried sugar in beans...maybe a little....next time you make chili use an 1/16-1/8 teaspoon of cinnamon. A little goes a long way. You can always add more if you like.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Real Honey is always a good Sub. 1/4 C


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

When we cook baked beans we put brown sugar, Jack Miller BBQ sauce, bacon grease, onions, and anything else we can find in the cabinet. 

We measure the sugar to taste. No set amount.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I think my beans came out very good w/ the added B sugar. I just might try it again


----------

